# Might Guy vs Pain



## mylastduchess (Jul 27, 2015)

What if?

Scenario: Guy was in Jiraya's shoes and went of to fight Pain. Knowledge is the same
and starts the fight facing Konan

What happens


----------



## Bonly (Jul 27, 2015)

Gai dies but unlike Jiraiya, Gai can't get the same helpful info to Konoha before he dies though he could prolly take out a path or two though they would likely get revived so yeah


----------



## thechickensage (Jul 27, 2015)

Gai runs away.  Pain can't catch him, and retreat honors Youth.


----------



## StarWanderer (Jul 27, 2015)

Might Gai dies.


----------



## EmilyEvelan (Jul 27, 2015)

Guy fights the paths, beats a few of them and when they revive, he runs. Pain pulls him back but he breaks free because YOUTH.
Konoha ends with no intel and Pain defeats Naruto and fulfils their plan. The end.


----------



## RBL (Jul 27, 2015)

Gai destroys konan, then he uses the eight gates to destroy the six paths of pain, he pulverizes all of the bodies so they can't revive anymore


----------



## Uzzui (Jul 27, 2015)

Gai only being able to use taijutsu gives him a huge disadvantage in the battle since there will be 6 opponents and he can only fight close range 

Unless he uses 8th gate, he gets his ass kicked


----------



## Lord Kabuto Yakushi (Jul 27, 2015)

Only way I see him winning is if he uses all eight gates and he'd still end up dying...so I dunno...he probably wouldn't think he'd need the 8th gate and get careless and be killed.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 27, 2015)

gai comically dies 

doesn't really say anything about his level though. some people fighting style are jutsu are more effective than his in this sort of situation 

orochimaru or tsunade would do better. kakashi war arc version should do better as well


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't think either of the three first paths can fight him like they fought Jiraiya. I mean, who knows if Shared Vision will allow them to react to Gai.

However, he will be in a big disadvantage when he needs to use Hirudora to kill the Chameleon, considering he has no way to find him.

He still dies, though, but puts up a fight considering that, even with no knowledge, he can overpower Preta-Animal and Human with pure speed.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 27, 2015)

7th Gated Gai uses Hirodora and basically takes out all 3 Pain bodies at once, when they come back for an encore, he does the same. 7th Gate isn't necessary, he could keep them engaged with 6th Gate's Morning Peacock.


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 27, 2015)

I think Hirudora probably handles this pretty capably.  If not, 8 Gates, which I guess ends in a double K.O.  At least Pain Rikudo would be out first.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> I don't think either of the three first paths can fight him like they fought Jiraiya. I mean, who knows if Shared Vision will allow them to react to Gai.
> 
> However, he will be in a big disadvantage when he needs to use Hirudora to kill the Chameleon, considering he has no way to find him.
> 
> He still dies, though, but puts up a fight considering that, even with no knowledge, he can overpower Preta-Animal and Human with pure speed.



All true however if he starts against the first 3 in 7th gate by the time all 6 comes he is going to be too tired to fight 

And yes he can't find the chameleon unless he fires off hirudora and early before it moves behind him and he fires in the wrong direction 

The chameleon is fast btw it got behind killer bee verry easily


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2015)

Fight goes similarly. Gai uses a few gates to no avail, and switches on to higher gates, destroys the bodies. Gates wear off, Pain ambushes him and kills him.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 28, 2015)

Pain is just a bad match up for Gai, He might not die since he will be able to get himself out of the situation but then again intel gathering is not Gai's forte.


----------



## RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki (Jul 28, 2015)

How does Gai even get past the Ceberus summoning?


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 28, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> 7th Gated Gai uses Hirodora and basically takes out all 3 Pain bodies at once, when they come back for an encore, he does the same. 7th Gate isn't necessary, he could keep them engaged with 6th Gate's Morning Peacock.



Pretty much this


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> All true however if he starts against the first 3 in 7th gate by the time all 6 comes he is going to be too tired to fight
> 
> And yes he can't find the chameleon unless he fires off hirudora and early before it moves behind him and he fires in the wrong direction
> 
> The chameleon is fast btw it got behind killer bee verry easily



The Chameleon couldn't react to Shima's tongue. Either Nagato moved behind Bee with levitation/Rocket boost/Shunshin or the chameleon was retconned.

But even then, the AoE would trap the Chameleon even if it tries to leave the AoE (It won't, considering Nagato doesn't have knowledge). Because the AoE is too big.



RaSenkoChoRinbukoSanshiki said:


> How does Gai even get past the Ceberus summoning?



He has two ways to get past the dog. One is the dog lol disappearing like it disappeared against Jiraiya, or Killing Animal Path.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 28, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> The Chameleon couldn't react to Shima's tongue. Either Nagato moved behind Bee with levitation/Rocket boost/Shunshin or the chameleon was retconned.
> 
> But even then, the AoE would trap the Chameleon even if it tries to leave the AoE (It won't, considering Nagato doesn't have knowledge). Because the AoE is too big.
> 
> ...



N-word please. Jiraiya offpaneled cerebrus with his unknown arsenal he'd use to defeat Itachi + Kisame + Akatsuki 

Don't underestimate Jman


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> The Chameleon couldn't react to Shima's tongue. Either Nagato moved behind Bee with levitation/Rocket boost/Shunshin or the chameleon was retconned.
> 
> But even then, the AoE would trap the Chameleon even if it tries to leave the AoE (It won't, considering Nagato doesn't have knowledge). Because the AoE is too big.
> 
> ...



chameleon was retconned. nagato was crippled so shunshin is out of the window. no rocket boost shown and levitation wont make him that fast

either that or how i like to think shima tongue is just that fast. and why not 


lol the dog didnt disappear thats a convenient assumption and an entirely BS one as far as BD is concerned. so it disappears for the lolz..

when jiriaya has techniques to simply render it useless. YN, toad gourd, toad mouth trap 

its simple gai cant beat it 

killing animal path is a much smarter reply. but how does he kill the path he cant find?

as to the AOE of hirduora yes its huge. no debating that, however if he fires at his 12 o clock but the chameleon is at his 6 it would never hit him. 

gai also has no reason to see animal path disappear and opt straight for 7th gate then hirudora.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> chameleon was retconned. nagato was crippled so shunshin is out of the window. no rocket boost shown and levitation wont make him that fast



Levitation sent him incredibly high above Konoha very quick. And Nagato was shown moving in the same panel Naruto appeared. Also, Nagato was shown to appear falling. How can the Chameleon throw a cripple man that can barely walk so fast? Nagato would've just crashed badly.



> either that or how i like to think shima tongue is just that fast. and why not



I don't think is _that_ fast to the point of blitzing an animal that went behind Bee before he even touched the floor and outspeed ST.



> lol the dog didnt disappear thats a convenient assumption and an entirely BS one as far as BD is concerned. so it disappears for the lolz..
> 
> when jiriaya has techniques to simply render it useless. YN, toad gourd, toad mouth trap



Actually, yes. It disappeared. We could say Jiraiya defeated it off-panel if the situation changed. But it didn't. The dog attacked, the Frog hit the dog with it's weapon and was sent flying back, then the bird appeared and interupted him, hitting the frog and then Animal summoned a bull. The dog? Never to be seen again and it wasn't off panel. There was no toad goud or anything of the sort. Look at it yourself:

Link removed

Jiraiya could never attack because he was gathering chakra to enter SM.



> its simple gai cant beat it



He can go around it. Or who knows if MP's fire could do it.



> killing animal path is a much smarter reply. but how does he kill the path he cant find?
> 
> as to the AOE of hirduora yes its huge. no debating that, however if he fires at his 12 o clock but the chameleon is at his 6 it would never hit him.



You underestimate the AoE of the blast. It way, but way bigger than the enviroment they would be fighting.

6 o clock or farther, the blast will hit him unless Animal goes incredibly far from Gai. But he has no reason to, he had no reason to do it with Jiraiya. He will have less reasons to do it with an unknown ninja.



> gai also has no reason to see animal path disappear and opt straight for 7th gate then hirudora.



You don't need to be Shikaku to know what a Chameleon does and to know what to do if you see the animal turning invisible. That's assuming Gai has a vegetable of a brain.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 28, 2015)

Guy possibly dies to Konan.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 28, 2015)

> but then again intel gathering is not Gai's forte.



*Mission Report:*

Guy:  I have learned that our opponent might use the Rinnegan.

Shizune:  Did he have the Rinnegan?

Guy: Yes.

Tsunade: So he used the Rinnegan.

Guy:  No Lady Hokage.  There is a difference between knowing your opponent _has_ the Rinnegan, and knowing your opponent _used_ the Rinnegan as his weapon.

Lee:  Guy-sensei, you're so wise!

Guy:  One day Lee, you will be wiser than me.

Lee:  Guy-sensei!

Guy: Lee!

Lee:  GUY-SENSEI!

Guy:  LEE!

*embrace*


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Guy possibly dies to Konan.



Are you joking?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 28, 2015)

Jad blocks my posts from his memories.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2015)

> LostSelf said:
> 
> 
> > Levitation sent him incredibly high above Konoha very quick. And Nagato was shown moving in the same panel Naruto appeared. Also, Nagato was shown to appear falling. How can the Chameleon throw a cripple man that can barely walk so fast? Nagato would've just crashed badly.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Jad blocks my posts from his memories.



Little confused there Pirate on Wheels....Gai will see Konan in paper form, that and Konan will open with Paper Shurikens which are easily avoidable. Why would he not op for Morning Peacock? Your past posts are based on 'no knowledge'. Plus she never showed paper-bomb usage in her little fight with Jiraiya. That seemed like a little idea she decided on specifically for Obito.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2015)

gai beats konan, however she will force an MP usage. gai would already be fighting pain at a heavy disadvantage


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 28, 2015)

Guy is weird about deductions.

Jiraiya never showed Sage mode outside of Pain.  Seems like an idea he thought up just for Pain.  Probably OoC for him to use it against anyone else.

Guy doesn't have knowledge on Konan now.  

I don't really care to argue, and whether he beats Konan or not doesn't matter in the run of things.  He's dying, and he's not bringing back useful info for his sacrifice.


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Guy is weird about deductions.
> 
> Jiraiya never showed Sage mode outside of Pain.  Seems like an idea he thought up just for Pain.  Probably OoC for him to use it against anyone else.
> 
> ...



Your post seemed out of odds. I only stated the paper bomb tags being a prepped tactic against Obito, since I didn't see a virtually small variation of ability used on say the fodder in the Konoha invasion, or Jiraiya. I'm just saying that paper bomb tactics might not even be an option in this fight. However, if she does opt for them, I doubt that landing them on Gai would be easy, and any in-direct blasts wouldn't slow him down at all. The guy is freakishly resilient, hell he used his strongest move while he was Ash(-ified). Even having them land on him, would do way less than a failed Hirudora did to Gai (which temporarily knocked him out for a few seconds). Well that's my assessment.

That being said, "Guy being weird about deductions" is a 'weird deduction' in it's own right. Gai has no knowledge, but if he can't deduce that someone looks like paper sheets, uses paper sheets to attack, isn't somehow made out of paper, then he needs a 0.1/5 in Intelligence. While a small feat that I have used once, Gai did notice he was in a Genjutsu at the Chuunin exams. That deduction is probably needed more brain power than deducing paper is paper.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2015)

Can Gai even kill Konan? I just don't see how him being a taijutsu user is going to do shit against her.


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2015)

Hero said:


> Can Gai even kill Konan? I just don't see how him being a taijutsu user is going to do shit against her.



His a Taijutsu user that can spit flames out of his fists. Like Kisame says, his a 'rare' Taijutsu user. It's not like we haven't seen Konan's paper get burned before []


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning Peacock decimates Konan, he punches so fast it's basically fire fisting.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 28, 2015)

Guy can deduce paper is paper and punch Konan anyway.  He's more likely to try at least one taijutsu attack before resorting to self damaging gates and spamming attacks.  It's not like Jiraiya's ninjutsu, where it costs a bit of chakra.  It costs him life.  

In this situation, he knows he's going to be confronting Pain after Konan, and he's alone in enemy territory, so going gates off the bat without even trying to not is a really risky and potentially stupid thing to do anyway.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with jad and PoW 50/50 

while gai could off konan in gates why would he use such off the bat with no info without trying lesser techniques which could get him quickly killed as he is entirely fodder without gates against konan


----------



## Jad (Jul 28, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Guy can deduce paper is paper and punch Konan anyway.  He's more likely to try at least one taijutsu attack before resorting to self damaging gates and spamming attacks.  It's not like Jiraiya's ninjutsu, where it costs a bit of chakra.  It costs him life.
> 
> In this situation, he knows he's going to be confronting Pain after Konan, and he's alone in enemy territory, so going gates off the bat without even trying to not is a really risky and potentially stupid thing to do anyway.



See for me, opening the 6th Gate and using Morning Peacock than retreating back to a lesser form, wouldn't be that exhausting to someone like Gai at all. I mean Lee opened the 6th Gate out of whim in the 8th Gate assault on Madara. Remember how opening the 5th Gate was such an excruciating look on Lee. Now it takes a fart to open up to the 6th Gate, and you are seemingly no lesser the man in physical condition then you were before.

All in all, if Gai decides to initiate Konan using base Taijtutsu, he will probably opt for his famous Ninchukus to keep some distance. And while Konan can just flurry him with paper tags, some with bombs; which may or may not stick to him based on if he uses the Genin Lee style of Taijutsu. We end up back to my larger points on Gai defeating Konan. Although that's even if Gai doesn't opt for Morning Peacock at get go after seeing a person who clearly can wield many amounts of Paper where base Taijutsu would be the unfortunate route to go. As of such, I see it less likely he uses base Taijutsu, and more likely he opt for Morning Peacock.

At the end of the day though, for me, the bulk of the fight will be against Pain, not Konan.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 28, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> no proof he got there quickly. nothing indicates it.



No proof the chameleon threw him there either.




> well maybe it is. why not



Are you saying that Shima can send her tongue incredible distance faster than a summon that can outrun Shinra Tensei's blast before said summon could do something? The same Shima and Fukusaku that were fodderized by Deva Path, and one of them was even helpless against the slower Bansho Ten'nin?




> yes but jiriaya has known techinques to defeat it. gai doesnt



But he didn't do something. The dog lol-disappeared.


> jiraiya could still use jutsu though. eg: canopy barrier was used while he began prepping for SM



Jiraiya: The only man shinobi that can use ninjutsu with the feets. I'm not joking. He did.


> FRS couldnt. i dont see why MP fire would do anything



Because they are two different types of damage. Karin was able to take Amaterasu for a while. But FRS would quickly disappear her. Fire looked to be Cerberus's weak point. Or, at the very least, a powerful fire, though.



> if chameleon is behind gai and it hits the chameleon gai would also be caught in the blast
> 
> if it hits the chameleon behind gai then gai is caught in the blast as well





Come on. Shinobis are not hit by their blasts sometimes. Just like how Sakura is not caught in the huge blast she creates with her punches. Gai used Hirudora against Kisame and the blast covered Gai, too and was he fine. At best, what AT would do is break Gai's rib, like it did when Madara counter him. But that didn't stop Gai from using the 8th gate. Therefore won't stop him here either.



> so u assume gai can amp to 7th gate, and would do so upon seeing 1 path summon the chameleon and go invisible



I assume Gai will know what he needs to do against an invisible animal carrying the leader of the Akatsuki that's labelled as a god when Gai has a limited use of gates and cannot get the luxury of prolonging the fight.

We know what he would do.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2015)

Of course Konan is susceptible to fire. However we see her standing there perfectly fine after Jiraiya tried to burn her ass to a crisp. Also she has this sort of intangibility that can let her easily outmaneuver his morning peacock technique.

Moreover Konan nearly blew herself up trying to kill Obito. And that was her doing and a very very close range. She still managed to peace her body together . Gai isn't beating Konan like a teen beats their meat


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 28, 2015)

Hero said:


> Of course Konan is susceptible to fire. However we see her standing there perfectly fine after Jiraiya tried to burn her ass to a crisp. Also she has this sort of intangibility that can let her easily outmaneuver his morning peacock technique.
> 
> Moreover Konan nearly blew herself up trying to kill Obito. And that was her doing and a very very close range. She still managed to peace her body together . Gai isn't beating Konan like a teen beats their meat


You underestimate how Gai beats his meat. :MGNT


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning peacock is instantly a massive AoE of fire potent enough to overpower a Bijuu's acid.

Konan is not taking that. And MP is not taking much off Gai's. Yes, he's beating her like he beats his meat if he decides to burn paper .


----------



## Jad (Jul 29, 2015)

Hero said:


> Of course Konan is susceptible to fire. However we see her standing there perfectly fine after Jiraiya tried to burn her ass to a crisp. Also she has this sort of intangibility that can let her easily outmaneuver his morning peacock technique.
> 
> Moreover Konan nearly blew herself up trying to kill Obito. And that was her doing and a very very close range. She still managed to peace her body together . Gai isn't beating Konan like a teen beats their meat



In that panel I posted, you can clearly see at least one-paper, simply burning away from a bit of fire, like any ordinary paper would. That tells me that all her paper are just as susceptible to fire as you would normally think. For me, I've already explained, personally, the reasoning behind why Konan wasn't just burnt to a crisp in my past post I linked ; a combination of a diversionary not-so-serious flame style technique from Jiraiya and Konan backing away, probably using the bulk of her paper to reduce the damage as well.

Two different scenarios though are gonna play out with Gai. First, Gai is going to blitz appear in front of Konan in the 6 Gates before she can mount a defense. Second, his flames are much, much more bigger. You're going to have to sell me pretty hard on Konan getting out of Morning Peacock's way.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 29, 2015)

> LostSelf said:
> 
> 
> > No proof the chameleon threw him there either.
> ...


----------

